# DD allergic to polyester in car seat... need ideas



## beadmama (Nov 3, 2007)

My 7 wk old dd is allergic to polyester and my Chicco is 65% polyester. Can I use a receiving blanket to cover it or would that be totally unsafe. I need ideas if that one doesn't work. Thanks


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Hm, that's a toughie. I would ask this question on www.car-seat.org. I have no idea personally what the polyester content of different carseats are, but I don't know that would would find a non-polyester one. If not, I would be totally ok with using a single layer of recieving blanket over the current cover _in this instance._


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
Hm, that's a toughie. I would ask this question on www.car-seat.org. I have no idea personally what the polyester content of different carseats are, but I don't know that would would find a non-polyester one. If not, I would be totally ok with using a single layer of recieving blanket over the current cover _in this instance._

I tend to agree. Especially because I'm also allergic to polyester and it's a NIGHTMARE







:


----------



## JennaW (Oct 11, 2007)

Another possible option (although expensive) is that there are people on eBay that make custom car seat covers, usually for Britax but maybe you could contact them and they could make you a cover to fit your car seat that is not polyester?


----------



## Kessed (Nov 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JennaW* 
Another possible option (although expensive) is that there are people on eBay that make custom car seat covers, usually for Britax but maybe you could contact them and they could make you a cover to fit your car seat that is not polyester?

Those aren't *known* to be safe...


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Can you contact the manufacturer and see if you can get an all cotton cover from them for your carseat?


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

What's going on that you suspect a polyester allergy at this age? Are you using long sleeves and pants on her when she's in it?


----------



## PassionateWriter (Feb 27, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JennaW* 
Another possible option (although expensive) is that there are people on eBay that make custom car seat covers, usually for Britax but maybe you could contact them and they could make you a cover to fit your car seat that is not polyester?

use of those will also void your warranty I believe.

i recommend washing your car seat cover. that helps alot w/ my son's sensitive skin.


----------



## beadmama (Nov 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thepeach80* 
What's going on that you suspect a polyester allergy at this age? Are you using long sleeves and pants on her when she's in it?

The use of a burp cloths that had 20% polyester in it gave her a horrible face rash as well as wash cloths. It took about two weeks to figure it out. Now I check everything to prevent as much contact as possible.

I think I will go with the receiving blanket idea. If there are other ideas let me know. Thanks


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Britax had some covers for the Roundabout and Marathon that were cotton -- Denim, Cool Blues, and maybe one other.
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Britax-ROUND...QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beadmama* 
The use of a burp cloths that had 20% polyester in it gave her a horrible face rash as well as wash cloths. It took about two weeks to figure it out. Now I check everything to prevent as much contact as possible.

I think I will go with the receiving blanket idea. If there are other ideas let me know. Thanks

I would just put him in a cotton sleeper in the carseat, then you can take it off when he's not in his seat.


----------



## nevaehsmommy (Aug 6, 2007)

Did you wash everything before you used it with the baby? My daughter had a few items leave rashes but we had forgotten to was it in the no dye detergent first.


----------



## aja-belly (Oct 7, 2004)

my daughter had this same problem. :-( we had to go to ikea and buy several cotton rugs for the living room when she started crawling. for marvel there were some polyesters that didn't bother her, but the carseats we had all did. we tried to keep her arms and legs covered in the carseat, but her face would still break out. she grew out of it eventually. for awhile though we did use a thin carseat cover and we used a not-manufacture provided infant insert.







we tried receiving blankets and cloth diapers under her head, but she would pull them over her face and then get hysterical. to be honest though, that was during her 'i hate the car' phase so we didn't drive much anyways.


----------

